# Genie Mini Audio For Headphones



## jps6468 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have just had installed a Genie plus a Mini in my bedroom. In the BR I previously had an HR20. I use a Sennheiser wireless headphone to keep from disturbing my wife. The headphone transmitter was connected via RCA plugs to the audio out on the HR20 with the TV sound and audio via HDMI. The Mini has some type of digital video out but I don't think this will be suitable for the headphone plugs. Can someone recommend the best way to get audio to the headphone transmitter from the Mini?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's a special Composite Video "dongle" cable that connects to the DIN connector on the Genie Client. It will break out the analog RCA audio and composite video signals. You can get one by calling DirecTV, or order via dealers like Solid Signal.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

litzdog911's answer is correct - additionally though, you may be able to see if your TV has Audio Out. Some TVs have RCA Audio out which you could hook up to your headphones. One advantage of this is in some cases (depends on your TV model), the TV's volume control can also control the volume to the headphones, so you can raise/lower the volume with the TV remote.


----------



## jps6468 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to you both for the quick response. I called DTV today and they are sending the dongle adapter. I can't locate an audio out on my TV - I could probably use a headphone jack on the TV but it would be a not-too-neat wiring connection. The dongle can be concealed with the other equipment. Thanks again...


----------

